
SeL4 2.0 release notes - BruceM
http://sel4.systems/pipermail/devel/2015-November/000603.html
======
nailer
If you're wondering: [http://sel4.systems/](http://sel4.systems/)

> The world's first operating-system kernel with an end-to-end proof of
> implementation correctness and security enforcement is available as open
> source.

